# wrenches



## Rusty (Feb 12, 2017)

What brand of wrenches would you buy? Craftsman is made in China and are junk. I don't need Snap-on's $1000+ stuff. Stanley's warranty is bad.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2017)

I just bought with some gift cards, a 11 piece set of standard and metric from Lowes. How good are they, as good as any I guess.


----------



## havasu (Feb 12, 2017)

Craftsman made in China? Ummm, not unless things have changed recently.. 

View attachment 20170212_122513.jpg


View attachment 20170212_122523.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Feb 12, 2017)

Some of them are, it says so on Sears web site.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 12, 2017)

A little more than a year after a judge threw out a class-action lawsuit asserting that troubled retailer Sears knowingly led customers to believe their iconic Private Brand Craftsman Tools are still Made in the USA, the retailer continues to face public outcry.

Part of the mystique of the Craftsman brand was that the hand tools were proudly Made in the USA. But in recent years, Craftsman, like many tool brands, started manufacturing many of their products in China while continuing to run advertising that would lead customers to believe all the tools were still domestically produced.

Since 1927, Craftsman has built its brand on a credibility and reliability that was brought to life in its now legendary lifetime guarantee: if a hand tool breaks, just bring it back to the store for an immediate replacement. The problem? Made in the USA Craftsman brand loyalists are disappointed with what they feel is a violation of the brand promise. They simply do not want to replace their broken USA manufactured tool with one from China because they suffer from the not unfounded fear that the quality will be substandard to what they expect with the Craftsman name. They also resent the fact that the prices havent dropped to reflect international sourcing.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 12, 2017)

I still have a set of Snap-On metric wrenches from my days as a Toyota mechanic around 1970. They look like new. I just want a good set of combination SAE wrenches to work on old stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2017)

Start hitting some garage sales, Chris scored some old craftsman stuff doing that a while back.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 12, 2017)

Years ago, my nephew and I bought broken Craftsman tools  at garage sales for 25 cents or less and traded them for new ones. He got all of them.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2017)

Yard sales and thrift stores are the best.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 18, 2017)

Walked through Sears today. All of the wrench packages are now marked "Made in China". They had no 6  point wrenches but they are clearing out some of the tools. According to the clerk, they will still sell Craftsman, they just no longer own the company. I did buy an eight piece set of Craftsman combination wrenches that were half price. Most of the tools in there were not Craftsman brand anymore, they were off brands, drop forged crap.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 25, 2017)

I found some Craftsman 6 point combination wrenches on line. They are made in the USA. All the 12 point seem to be made in China.


----------

